

What is the highest rated link ever on HN? - akshat

I noticed that the post by Steve Jobs had over 900 points and close to 500 comments. Wondering if there is anyway to get the all time top posts?
======
_delirium
Someone asked for similar reasons yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1306124>

And in that thread someone else posted this list:
<http://top.searchyc.com/submissions_by_points>

From which it looks like that Jobs-on-Flash post is now the 2nd-most-upvoted
of all time, after the Google "new approach to China" post.

